# 10.5 reconnaissance apple TV



## jeanpaulcaron1 (25 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,   mon premier post !  ça s'arrose !!

alors voila...tous fonctionnait pour le mieux avant l'arrivé de mon ( tres joli) Imac alu sour 10.5 ...

Je veux dire le reseau etait impec et tout focntionnait parfaitement  ( un mac en 10.3, un mini en 10.4 ,  un PC :love: , le tout avec une routeur ADSL netgear.)

Depuis l'arrivée du IMAC en 10.5  connecté par airport au modem , impossible de trouver mon apple TV  dans Itunes . 

Je me suis apperçu que le probleme venait de la connection airport, car j'ai tenté une connection CPL et cela a fonctionné j'ai vu et pu syncroniser l'apple TV .

le probleme c'est que cela rame terriblement  en cpl ( sans doute mon reseau electique pas au top...)

J'ai recherché dans les posts , pas trouvé de probleme semble au mien.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée  ?  : le pare feu  ?  j'ai tout autorisé   mais bon, si c'est ok en CPL pour quoi pas en wifi ?  (  config manuelle adresse IP ok, passerelle ok routeur ok DNS ok ) .  En plsu je peux voir l'appel TV des autres postes !  mais avec 10.5 en aitrport : NIET !

Si c'est deja arrivé a quelqu'un ...

merci
A bientot

Jean Paul


----------



## pim (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

L'Apple TV est parfois un peu pénible dans sa manière de passer "automatiquement" de l'Ethernet au WiFi ; pour ne pas avoir ce problème, d'une part je ne lui branche jamais de câble Ethernet à l'arrière car sinon il est de suite absent du WiFi est pas forcément accessible à tous les coups dans iTunes, et d'autre part après une déconnexion du câble Ethernet je vais bien vérifier dans les menus si l'Apple TV capte bien mon réseau WiFi, qu'il est bien connecté et que le signal est reçu avec une bonne puissance.

Une fois cela fait, il faut redémarrer iTunes si l'Apple TV n'apparaît pas de suite. Compter deux à trois minutes, parfois plus, avant que l'Apple TV apparaisse ! Donc être patient, cela peut "paraître" ne pas marcher si on reste devant à attendre...

Autre idée : as-tu consulté le manuel de l'Apple TV, section "Dépannage" ? Ces sections sont toujours très méthodiques pour rechercher un problème.


----------



## jeanpaulcaron1 (26 Avril 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse
En fait le cable ETHERNET n'a jamais été branché à l'apple TV ,  C'est le tpe de connection du  mac d'ou il synchronise qui pose probleme.
l'apple TV est bien repéré par les autres postes en airport,wifi , CPL , mac 10.4 ou PC .  
je crois réellement que le problème vient de 10.5 et/ou airport . Des que je me reconnecte en CPL    il apparait  en 5s  etonnant non?


----------



## pim (26 Avril 2009)

Désolé, je n'arrive pas très bien à comprendre ce en quoi peut consister le CPL ! Je pensais que tu branchais ces bornes CPL en Ethernet sur l'Apple TV... Je ne connais pas ce matériel, ce sont des bornes qui assurent le relais du Wifi via les prises de courant ?

En tout cas le fait que l'Apple TV apparaisse en 5 secondes prouve bien qu'il y a communication (même si cela n'aboutit pas).

Essaye de tout éteindre et de ne laisser que l'iMac, la borne Airport et l'Apple TV sur le réseau Wifi, dans cet état "standard" ça devrait marcher,  ensuite tu pourras rallumer les autres appareils un par un.


----------



## jeanpaulcaron1 (26 Avril 2009)

le CPL c'est le reseau domestique via l'installaiton electrique de la maison une prise sur le courant  relié via ethernet à l'ordi.  

par ce biais ( ethernet en fait ) il y a communication entre le mac 10,5 et apple TV  via airport ( carte de l'ordi + routeur) ça ne marche pas.  

j'ai deja essayé toutes les manip.

je penche plus a un probleme de pare feu ou qq chose de ce type , peut etre le routeur ?

JP


----------



## pim (26 Avril 2009)

Je crois avoir compris ! En fait l'Apple TV a besoin de deux choses pour marcher, deux choses qui doivent être simultanées : le Mac et un accès à internet.

J'ai pas encore tout compris à tes explications, mais assure-toi des choses suivantes :

1/ Ton Mac et ton Apple TV sont reliés en WiFi à la même borne AirPort : étant sur le même réseau WiFi, les deux vont pouvoir communiquer sans problème ;

2/ La borne AirPort est reliée à internet ; si tu peux accéder à internet depuis ton Mac et depuis l'Apple TV (pour cette dernière, tu accède au magasin en ligne iTunes Music Store), alors c'est bon, autant iTunes que l'Apple TV pourront se connecter à l'iTunes Music Store pour vérifier les autorisations des morceaux de musique avec DMR, et une fois cela fait, la synchronisation de ces morceaux protégés pourra commencer. Sinon, tu n'auras que les morceaux non protégés.


----------



## jeanpaulcaron1 (26 Avril 2009)

Les deux fonctionnent sur le meme reseau,  ont internet , mais le probleme semble provenir de la partie "sans fil" du réseau  . ( en l'imac connectant en CPL au réseau ça marche  mais ça rame - ma prise electrique certainement )

finalement la discussion a du bon !   eureka  je viens de trouver   le problem venait de la config de mon routeur netgear dg 843g:  dans les "_parametres sans fil_" à la rubrique "_point d'accès sans fil_"   *il fallait décocher   "Wireless Peer-to-Peer Isolation"  et hop voila l'apple TV dans itunes !*

j'espere que cela pourra servir à quelqu'un  !  je vais venir plus souvent sur le forum

Encore merci  pour ton soutien

A+


----------



## pim (26 Avril 2009)

J'ai pas trop l'impression d'avoir aidé, mais tant mieux si tu as trouvé !


----------

